
India to become global leader in tech services: Forbes chief - newacc
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/latest-news/India-to-become-global-leader-in-tech-services-Forbes-chief/articleshow/5110260.cms
======
kls
Big business, who advises Big Business and is invested in India says India is
going to be the leader. They are trying to create there own self fulfilling
prophecy. Until India and the rest of the world creates an atmosphere of
innovation (which requires certain human rights) they will not overtake the US
as the dominate business factory nor will they be the leader in cutting edge
tech services. There will come a day that it would be foreseeable that a
Google or an Intel will form out of a new country of origin but right now
culturally there are few destinations for that to happen. Quite honestly
Brazil seems like a far more likely candidate if we where solely looking at
emerging countries. I am sorry (and this is not disparaging Indians or India)
but until that happens they are just picking up the scraps which in no way
makes them a leader.

~~~
CellD
Yeh we'll see about your prophecy. But chose ur side, dont take the middle
route by adding "this is not disparaging india or Indians" crap. Poser.

~~~
kls
I have no interest in taking sides, I was just highlighting the obvious facts
that any competent person could see. Those who "choose sides" are slaves to a
nationalistic mindset and are the easiest prey for elitist and self interested
political indoctrination. Calling a country on there human rights and social
reform has nothing to do with choosing sides. The fact of the matter is, that
so long as India continues the cast system, they will "pick up scraps" because
they are not promoting a society of freedom, which creates a society of free
thinkers. Oh yeah and by, the way nice personal attack to cement you argument.

